# "dish now stuffing our DVR with advertising crap?" - Any idea when thread will open?



## jrb531 (May 29, 2004)

This was an interesting thread. Would like to see it reopened so we can talk about it.

Any idea when this "supposed" virus gif will be cleaned?

thanks

-JB


----------



## Dish Product Consumer (Sep 24, 2005)

I call shenanigans. Any attachements could have been deleted by now if they were questionable.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

You can call it what ever you like. I scanned the thread and found no infections, but admin felt it was safest to leave it gone in order to protect our users. If I played it safe and deleted every post in that thread that had some formatting in it, people would scream about half the thread missing. So it's a double edge sword and I can't make everyone happy. You should be happy we felt the threat was serious enough to pull the thread. 

Now I can probably guess that answer isn't good enough for you, so I downloaded the thread to a PC I don't care about, and .pdf'd the whole thread (minus graphics) for your reference. 

No one ever said you couldn't continue to discuss the topic, there were no rules broken. If you wish to continue discussing the topic that is fine.

Regards,
Jason


----------



## ocnier (May 8, 2003)

Jason Nipp said:


> You can call it what ever you like. I scanned the thread and found no infections, but admin felt it was safest to leave it gone in order to protect our users. If I played it safe and deleted every post in that thread that had some formatting in it, people would scream about half the thread missing. So it's a double edge sword and I can't make everyone happy. You should be happy we felt the threat was serious enough to pull the thread.
> 
> Now I can probably guess that answer isn't good enough for you, so I downloaded the thread to a PC I don't care about, and .pdf'd the whole thread (minus graphics) for your reference.
> 
> ...


BTW off subject, I noticed in your avatar that your OTA looks like it is physically attaced/bolted to the dish itself instead of the mast (it's hard to tell). Just curious which is it?


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

ocnier said:


> BTW off subject, I noticed in your avatar that your OTA looks like it is physically attaced/bolted to the dish itself instead of the mast (it's hard to tell). Just curious which is it?


No problem, it is mounted to the Superdish with a Winegard piggyback mount designed for a standard 18in dish. I modified the mounting holes slightly to fit the Superdish. These mounts are available in many places. I know Skywalker has them, The Dish Store might have them as well.

Here are a couple closeups of the mount, on the previous 18in dish.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

What is the bag placed on the dish? Is this to help with rainfaid?


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

LtMunst said:


> What is the bag placed on the dish? Is this to help with rainfaid?


 No - those are used to keep snow from building up.

I talk customers into wall-mounts for that reason - and to avoid punching holes in the roof.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

SimpleSimon said:


> No - those are used to keep snow from building up.
> 
> I talk customers into wall-mounts for that reason - and to avoid punching holes in the roof.


Correct.

The dishcover package said it would also help with rainfade, but that is just a bunch of marketing poo. The major benefit, as Simon has stated already, is to keep snow and ice from building up on the dish and LNBF's. In this task it performs very well.

Jason


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

Jason Nipp said:


> Correct.
> 
> The dishcover package said it would also help with rainfade, but that is just a bunch of marketing poo. The major benefit, as Simon has stated already, is to keep snow and ice from building up on the dish and LNBF's. In this task it performs very well.
> 
> Jason


Thanks. I'll keep this in mind if I run into problems during the Winter.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I found a better cure for snow and ice buildup soon after moving from Minnesnowta.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Richard King said:


> I found a better cure for snow and ice buildup soon after moving from Minnesnowta.


Dish heater?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Richard's dish heater is solar powered in Vero Beach. 

JL


----------

